# mc and menuconfig not displaying correctly.

## ianw1974

When I installed 2005.1, and using "make menuconfig" to make my kernel, it was working fine.  I've just installed mc, and noticed that it's reverted again to the usual q's and x's.

How can I get the lines back?  I've been googling on this, and nothing about utf-8 or checking /etc/rc.conf or /etc/env.d/02locale has sorted my problem out  :Sad: 

I recently did a 2006.1 install, and the reason I did the 2005.1 install, was that it was working fine in here.  Now, it's stopped working in 2005.1 too amidst my updates.

----------

## ianw1974

Anyone have any ideas on this?!?  Need to solve it.

----------

## ianw1974

Hmmm, guess there's no fix on this one then.

Ah well.....

----------

## wuzzerd

You might try:

```
# reset
```

before starting mc.  This cleans things up for me.

I've never seen a real way to fix this.

----------

## ianw1974

I remember reading that somewhere, about resetting the terminal, but didn't work unfortunately.

I'm thinking something changed and during an update it recompiled and now just can't get it back again.   :Sad: 

----------

